# Cable, phone, utilities....



## K9DACE (Apr 9, 2010)

Can anyone in BC give me advice concerning Best packages for cable, wifi, phone etc.. to go with? We are nearing the completion of our new house build and am not sure where to start. Easy in the UK with 'moneysavingexpert' & 'comparethemarket' websites for advice but don't know where to look now! Thank-you!


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

You have 2 main options in BC. Shaw Cable or Telus. Both have bundles for phone, internet & TV. Both are in fierce competition which is good for you. Telus covers all of BC, Shaw covers most, there are some local cable companies in smaller towns instead of Shaw. I suspect you will get a better deal with Telus right now as they are really pushing a new product called Optik TV which is TV over DSL. The only disadvantage to it is if you have more than 3 TV's in the house. However, they do have some nice features such as being able to access your digital recorder on line, etc. Shaw has a disadvantage for phone service, since it is VOIP and you have to back feed dial tone from their router. If the place is not yet wired, i would insist on a coax run to each room you are ever likely to have a TV, same with a home run phone cable (pref cat 5). Make sure they run a phone line form where your computer is going to be to where the cablevision enters the house so you have Shaw as an option without having to mess with surface wiring. It also depends a lot on where you are in respect to Telus's implementation of fibre optics. You will get a faster net speed with Telus if you are close to one of their nodes. If not you will get a faster speed with cable.

You also need to look at phone options from both especially long distance plans if you intend to call home a lot.

BTW do not bring your TV from England, it will not work, different standard. both companies charge more for high definition channels. Both offer about 200 channels in what is known as a tier system, you pay for blocks of them. in the Vancouver area, you can get HD over the air, but cable or Telus offers you far more choices.

Telus: TELUS - High Speed Internet, Home Phone Service, Television, Bundles
Shaw: Shaw Communications Inc. ? Home Phone, Cable & High-Speed Internet


----------



## K9DACE (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for the information Telcoman! I think I need to read up on Optik TV! Everything sold on EBay so will be starting a fresh.


----------

